# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Pse të desha aq shumë?

## e panjohura

Mesazh per ty qe kurr nuk do ta lexosh i dashuri im!!!!!

Te shkruaj ketu i dashuri im
e dij qe ske si ta lexosh 
por mua do me mbes kujtim
edhe kete smund ta mesosh

thell ne zemer i futur
nuk mundem te te largoj
pse me vjen ky mall
spo mund ta perballoj

edhe varrin po ta njomi
me keta lotet e mije
skam qte beje e gjora
mendoj tek ti si te vije

E luse shum e luse
te madhin perendi
te kete meshire per mua 
te me sjell tek TI

----------


## Poeti

> Mesazh per ty qe kurr nuk do ta lexosh i dashuri im!!!!!
> 
> Te shkruaj ketu i dashuri im
> e dij qe ske si ta lexosh 
> por mua do me mbes kujtim
> edhe kete smund ta mesosh
> 
> thell ne zemer i futur
> nuk mundem te te largoj
> ...



Cdo dite e re eshte nje shprese e re, prandaj mos bir ne depresion sepse asgje nuk zgjidhet me vdekjen! I forti ballafaqohet me jeten dhe sfidat e saj, prandaj forca, caj perpara!

----------


## e panjohura

Un nuk mendoj kurr tia shuaj vedi jeten por kerkoj te me vij ashtu e natyrshme mos ti lendoj tjeret qe kerkojn te me ndihmojn por nuk ka shpres qe do t'ia arrijn
Flm per keshilla jan te mireseardhura por te pakapshme per mua
e panjohura

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Un nuk mendoj kurr tia shuaj vedi jeten por kerkoj te me vij ashtu e natyrshme mos ti lendoj tjeret qe kerkojn te me ndihmojn por nuk ka shpres qe do t'ia arrijn
> Flm per keshilla jan te mireseardhura por te pakapshme per mua
> e panjohura


Po a e meriton ky djale tere kete hidherim?!...ishe ti fajtore per gjithshka sa ndodhi?! ...nese jo,perse duhet te hidherohesh?!..perse te derdhesh lot per dike qe nuk diti apo nuk deshi te te vleresoje?!

----------


## e panjohura

> Po a e meriton ky djale tere kete hidherim?!...ishe ti fajtore per gjithshka sa ndodhi?! ...nese jo,perse duhet te hidherohesh?!..perse te derdhesh lot per dike qe nuk diti apo nuk deshi te te vleresoje?!



Jo i nderuar ai meriton edhe me teper po nuk mund ta kthej sepse nga atje ska dalje....... flm per mirekuptim
e panjohura

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Jo i nderuar ai meriton edhe me teper po nuk mund ta kthej sepse nga atje ska dalje....... flm per mirekuptim
> e panjohura


Me vjen keq, e panjohura por doja te te thosha dy fjale"...jeta eshte e gjate dhe nuk merr fund me fundin e nje dashurie...pamvaresisht dhimbjes,kete gje nuk duhet ta harrojme...te uroj ta marresh veten dhe te jesh e bindur se do ta marresh...sa ka jete,ka edhe dashuri"

----------


## e panjohura

MASAZH ESHTE LOTI IME
                 QE MBI VARR PIKON
                  MESAZH ESHTE ZEMRA IME
                  QE PER TY RRENKON


e panjohura

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

> Un nuk mendoj kurr tia shuaj vedi jeten por kerkoj te me vij ashtu e natyrshme mos ti lendoj tjeret qe kerkojn te me ndihmojn por nuk ka shpres qe do t'ia arrijn
> Flm per keshilla jan te mireseardhura por te pakapshme per mua
> e panjohura



Waw a paska qene ky mashkulli i fundit ne toke?
S'ka mashkull mbi toke te meritoje nje pike loti nga nje femer.
Eshte nje shprehje por e kam vertetuar vete dhe me beso do e vertetosh dhe ti
"Kur humbet dicka te mire dije se e ke humbur per dicka me te mire qe te pret me pas"

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Jo i nderuar ai meriton edhe me teper po nuk mund ta kthej sepse nga atje ska dalje....... flm per mirekuptim
> e panjohura


Ai padyshim i meriton lotet e tu sepse ka qene gjithcka per ty.
Por te lutem imagjinoje sikur te mund te ta kthente vetem nje pergjegjeje.
A do te deshironte ai qe ti te perfundoje jeten?
Cila do te ishte deshira e tij? Mundohu qe deshiren e tij ta permbushesh.

Une kete do tia thoja asaj qe dua: *Jeto dhe jeten time, veq jeto.*

----------


## e panjohura

> Ai padyshim i meriton lotet e tu sepse ka qene gjithcka per ty.
> Por te lutem imagjinoje sikur te mund te ta kthente vetem nje pergjegjeje.
> A do te deshironte ai qe ti te perfundoje jeten?
> Cila do te ishte deshira e tij? Mundohu qe deshiren e tij ta permbushesh.
> 
> Une kete do tia thoja asaj qe dua: *Jeto dhe jeten time, veq jeto.*



Mundohem por kot si duket.Shpesh kur shkruaj ketu ne forum dhe beje nje te qeshur me shkronja (HAHA)kthehem dhe lexoj i them vedi athua une shkruva kete.
Por prap ne jeten e perditshme behem edhe aktore dij te ndreq atmosfer te paraqitem me plot jete po zemra me shprazet vetem me gishtrinj kur shkruaj ketu ose ndoj poezi..Flm.per keshilla per mua kan vler te madhe

e panjohura

----------


## e panjohura

Miku im!!!

Mesazhin qe ta shkruaj 
Dua ta kesh kujtim
Kur ta hapesh faqen 
Ta lexosh kete shkrim

Me gishterinj po shkruaj
Me zemer po vuaj
Me sy po lotoj
Me ju po jetoj

Akuza mos me bani
Ne zemer me mbani
Me kujtoni ju lutem
Edhe ne boten tjeter kur futem

e panjohura

----------


## e panjohura

Per ty 

Per ty qe ishe dikur 
Per ty qe jeton ne mua
Per ty qe s'te harrova kurr
Per ty mesazhi u shkrua

e panjohura

----------

Busy Girl (13-03-2015)

----------


## Poeti

> Per ty 
> 
> Per ty qe ishe dikur 
> Per ty qe jeton ne mua
> Per ty qe s'te harrova kurr
> Per ty mesazhi u shkrua
> 
> e panjohura


Per Ty e pa njohura:

Sa here shkruan ne forum
Zbraz dhembjen dhe pikellimi,
Sa here fjalet i ven ne leter
Largon vuajtjen dhe trishtimin!

----------


## e panjohura

> Per Ty e pa njohura:
> 
> Sa here shkruan ne forum
> Zbraz dhembjen dhe pikellimi,
> Sa here fjalet i ven ne leter
> Largo vuajtjen dhe trishtimin!




Keto qe i shkruaj ne forum
dora nuk i shkruan
rrjedhin nga nje zemer
qe ende po vuan

e panjohura

----------


## Poeti

> Keto qe i shkruaj ne forum
> dora nuk i shkruan
> rrjedhin nga nje zemer
> qe ende po vuan
> 
> e panjohura



Kur shkruan ti vargje 
Humbesh sikur ne humnere,
Nga zemra te rrjedhin fjalet
Dhe lene gjurme perhere!

----------


## e panjohura

Krenare do mbetem
gjere ne amshim
loti qe rrjedh nga syri
kerkon nje lehtesim

e panjohura

----------


## e panjohura

mesazhi me eshte kthyer
ne zemer dhe ne leter
,,vuajtjet do mbarojn
vetem ne boten tjeter"

----------


## Kettti

> mesazhi me eshte kthyer
> ne zemer dhe ne leter
> ,,vuajtjet do mbarojn
> vetem ne boten tjeter"



..gjer vone isha e pervuajtur 
per humbjen me te shtrenjten dashuri
por sot jam krejt ndryshe 
se prej vuatjeve mesova shume e shume 


......se kur e dashuron dikend e nuk te kthen 
nuk pret me prej tij 
me mire eshte qe te largohesh ne qetesi 
e te jesh ne vetemi 


por nje dite do te linde 
nje dashuri e re 
qe dikush e meriton 
me teper .

Ajo dashur tani lindi 
dhe e kaluar shkoje 
te jetojme 
jeten me gaz e hare .........

----------


## e panjohura

Kur marr ti shkruaj
dashuris nje mesazh
se q'me rreshqasin lotet
si ne patinazh

te duash e mos te duan
qenka shum veshtir
duhet shiqu perpara
ndoshta behet mire

dashurija eshte zjar
qe te pervelon
kur me lote e vuan
ngapak te freskon

----------


## shefqeti11

> Kur marr ti shkruaj
> dashuris nje mesazh
> se q'me rreshqasin lotet
> si ne patinazh
> 
> te duash e mos te duan
> qenka shum veshtir
> duhet shiqu perpara
> ndoshta behet mire
> ...


E_Panjohura, me ke len pa fjal me kete poezi.

Urime.

----------

